
What It’s Like When Elon Musk’s Twitter Mob Comes After You - a_bonobo
https://www.thedailybeast.com/what-its-like-when-elon-musks-twitter-mob-comes-after-you
======
ordu
_> With every criticism lobbed at a journalist, (or a scientist), Musk
reinforces the growing public mistrust of essential institutions_

I think that its some kind of mental disablitity, to be unable to separate
attack on person from attack on institution this person belongs. I see it on
regular basis, I'm tired of this, and I'm happy that people with this
disability attracts their kind. While they busy fighting each other they do
less harm to other parts of internet.

